# Brauche dringend Hilfe OPC Excel



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Hallo erst einmal,
ich habe es geschaft eine verbindung über den Opc Server (Softlink) mit einer 314-2dp herzustellen (über MPI). Jetzt möchte ich meinen eingefügten DB mit Excel auslesen und den Text über einen Drucker mit einem Signal von der SPS automatisch ausdrucken. Leider kenne ich mich mit der OPC Server sache so gut wie garnicht aus darum bitte ich euch mir zu helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 August 2005)

Hallo,
von welcher Firma ist der OPC Server :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*OPC*

von der Firma Softing, habe mich verschrieben endschuldige bitte.


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 August 2005)

Hallo,
wenn es der OPC Server ist den ich hier auch laufen habe ist das ein Webserver und hat keine Anbindung zu Excel, oder liege ich da falsch :?: , mit dem OPC kannst Du in Webseiten Werte aus der SPS lesen und schreiben, der OPC heißt:S7/S5 OPC Server


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*OPC Server*

der name des Servers ist richtig,
S7-S5 Server bei der Firma Softing sagt man es ist möglich. Nur leider warte ich seit gestern morgen auf eine E-Mail über die vorgehensweise! Wie kann ich den über eine Web seite die daten auslesen und Durcken? Ich bin wirklich leider völlig ratlos!!!!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 August 2005)

Hallo,
das mit der Excel anbindung entzieht sich meines Wissens, ich hoffe Du hast nur eine Demo?, wenn ja dann probier mal von Rothenbacher den OPC da sind auch beispiele mit dabei zu finden unter SPS-Treiber>MPI der ist auch Kostengünstiger und die Demo funktioniert erstmal aber ein bißchen VBA sollte man schon können.http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2005)

*Re: OPC Server*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der name des Servers ist richtig,
> S7-S5 Server bei der Firma Softing sagt man es ist möglich. Nur leider warte ich seit gestern morgen auf eine E-Mail über die vorgehensweise! Wie kann ich den über eine Web seite die daten auslesen und Durcken? Ich bin wirklich leider völlig ratlos!!!!!!



Hallo,

zum Zugriff auf einen OPC-Server benötigen Sie in der 
Regel einen OPC-Client. Excel an sich ist aber kein 
OPC-Client. Excel braucht praktische eine OPC-Erweiterung 
in Form der Client-Controls.

Auszug aus unserer Homepage:

OPC-Client-Controls-ActiveX
Zur schnellen und einfachen Erstellung von OPC-DA-Clients 
verwenden Sie die einsatzfertigen Client-Controls Data 
Access (DA) 1.0a/2.05. Diese ActiveX-Komponenten 
ermöglichen Ihnen die Erstellung von Visual Basic-, 
Excel-, Internet Explorer-, Active Server Page- und 
MFC-Anwendungen. Sie können dazu jede Programmier-
sprache verwenden, welche ActiveX-Controls unterstützt. 
Für Verwendung in IE, VB, MFC und ASP sind Beispiel-
programme mit Quellen vorhanden.

Gesamte Info:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

Dabei handelt es sich um den selben S7/S5-OPC-Server wie bei 
Softing (Kooperationslösung).

Ob Sie zum Zugriff auf den OPC-Server den VB-Client 
von Rothenbacher einesetzen können weiß ich nicht, aber 
*lorenz2512* sucht schon länger jemand, der das
mal testet:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3971

Die Frage ist auch, ob es unbedingt über OPC sein muss.

Wenn es NUR um die von Ihnen dargestellte Aufgabe geht, 
könnte ein direkter SPS-Zugriff über eine DLL wie Prodave 
oder AGlink oder PCS7-Link die einfachere Variante sein:

Infos zu AGLink:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Demo-Download mit Beispiele (auch VBA):
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Unahhängig von OPC oder nicht - die eigentliche Lösung 
müsste in VBA erstellt werden (gibt es nicht von der Stange).

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ Deltalogic (Gerhard Bäuerle): lorenz2512 hat schon getestet und für gut befunden :roll: der OPC von Rothenbacher ist eine eigenständige Lösung. Ich habe auch gedacht: na für 60€ das kann nichts sein, wurde eines besseren belehrt. Aber schön mal wieder was von Ihnen zu hören Herr Bäuerle und Biß haben Sie ja immer noch :wink: .


----------



## volker (18 August 2005)

ein protool -projekt kann man ja auch als ops-server laufen lassen.
auf der protool-cd sind dazu excel und vba clients bei.

funktionieren diese auch mit o.g. opc-servern?

ich kenne mich mit dieser opc-geschichte leider nicht so richtig aus.


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 August 2005)

Hallo Volker,
anschauen, ausprobieren kann ich nur sagen, Du bist ja fitt in VB, die Demos kosten nichts, hier der link zu Rothenbacher:http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/
den link zu Deltalogic findest Du oben.
Und natürlich Zottels Libnodave, ist jetzt auch unter Excel und Vb erhältlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> lorenz2512 hat schon getestet und für gut befunden



Was haben Sie getestet? Übertragunggeschwindigkeit? Bedienbarkeit? Funktionsumfang? *für gut befunden* alleine hilft eher weniger als 
Entscheidungsgrundlage.



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> der OPC von Rothenbacher



Was meinen Sie damit? Einen OPC-Server habe ich dort 
nicht gefunden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

Bismarck biss Mark bis Mark Bismarck biss. (Autor unbekannt)


----------



## MatMer (18 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das mit der Excel anbindung entzieht sich meines Wissens, ich hoffe Du hast nur eine Demo?, wenn ja dann probier mal von Rothenbacher den OPC da sind auch beispiele mit dabei *zu finden unter SPS-Treiber>MPI *der ist auch Kostengünstiger und die Demo funktioniert erstmal aber ein bißchen VBA sollte man schon können.http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/



ich glaub das der MPI Treiber der OPC Server ist


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 August 2005)

Hallo,
heute sind Sie aber ganz neugierig Herr Bäuerle: also es ist der MPI-Treiber (wie Matmer schon richtig bemerkt hat) was eigentlich auch kein OPC-Server ist, mit "für gut befunden" ist meine subjective Meinung zu dem Produkt gemeint, das umfasst solche Eindrücke wie leichte Bedienbarkeit, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, kurze verständliche Bedienungsanleitung, funktionierende Beispiele usw., ich erhebe natürlich keinen Anspruch auf einen lückenlosen Test gemacht zu haben. Aber ich überlege mir jeden Beitrag von mir mit solch einem Hinweis zu versehen:


*Warnung :!: *
Die von mir gemachten Vorschläge und Programmcodes wurden nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen erstellt, Meinungen die ich hier abgegeben habe spiegeln meine subjective Meinung wieder, sollten Sie meine Vorschläge verwenden hafte ich nicht für körperliche, geistige, oder finanzielle Schäden, die Benutzung der Vorschläge geschieht auf eigene Gefahr...................

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

